# Empty your PM folders



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:earlease don't forget to empty your PM folders on the forum(if you use them).I have tried to answer a few of you guys but couldn't because of your folders  --Thanks!
Julie


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes they do fill up fast dont they LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

They do---and it is so disappointing to reply and then not be able to send it!:hurt:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bump2:Hoping Linda will see this......:becky:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I bet you're NOT surprised it's me.....Vic the computer challenged person!.....asking for help......what is the folder and how do I empty it???? Do you mean delete my pm???


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't forget to empty your sent messages, too. Those can take up a lot of space, unnecessarily. Not just your received messages :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Julie,
I will email Linda for you and let her know.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

:help: :help: Anybody??


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Vicki,
If you use the private message feature on here--every message you send and receive is put into a folder.You can click on a check mark and then towards the bottom click on delete.This will empty it out.It has space for 100--but it can fill up fairly quickly and then no one can reply to you.:frown:
Do the same with "sent" messages--move them to the delete file,and ba-boom!All done!:kiss:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Julie,
> I will email Linda for you and let her know.


Thank you Karen!It wouldn't let me e-mail her---


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OK! Thanks! That's what I thought but I hadn't ever called it the folder.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara----you are full!I can not get "ahold" of you!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Crappy! Sorry! lol......I just cleaned 1/2 out! 

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Do yall want me to get rid of the sent folder? That way they wont count torwards your counts? Or do yall like to see what is sent???? 

Mine is full again too, thanks Julie.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, I actually do like having the sent folder. I like to be able to search through my sent messages.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok I will try to increase pm storage space. It should be ok.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa,
I too like the "sent" folder.I am keeping track of quilt things I send in mine---Please don't do away with it yet---


----------

